# There's funneling money to your friends...and then's there's this.



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/2298978-155/utah-sends-500k-more-to-unexplained

Uh... how exactly was it decided that we (the people of Utah) would hand this guy multi-million dollar checks? Why him? He's a "former patent lawyer". Does he have a patent on taking the people's money and not accounting for it? I have a 100% success record of keeping breeding wolves out of the state of Utah... don't I deserve a shot at that money?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

So between the sage grouse money and the wolf money, Benson has received 2.8 million and is poised to get 5.3 million of tax payer money for one sage grouse report to date? UNREAL!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If you want to get rich start a non-profit that people feel strongly about.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If you want to get rich start a non-profit that people feel strongly about.


No, its called playing the good old boys system, and the fears of our ignorant legislature. They have nothing for membership support, its all tax payer funded. They are nothing but welfare queens.

BGF and Benson are not conservationists, nor is SFW and their cronies. They have done more harm to hunting and conservation than they have ever done good, and the UDWR is in their pocket as well.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

What are you guys complaining about? Who are the ones giving him the money? Who is making it so he doesn't have to show accountability?You have nothing to complain about. 
You Utahans keep voting these corrupt slimeball Republicans in office. They've taken our stream access. They want to take our public lands and waste millions of tax payers dollars to do it. They hand out our tax dollars to their buddys(Benson)like its candy. Yet you guys keep casting your votes soley based upon if the candidate has an R next to their name or not. 
In Utah Ted Bundy could run against a Democratic and win by a landslide just because he has an R next to his name.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

blackdog said:


> What are you guys complaining about? Who are the ones giving him the money? Who is making it so he doesn't have to show accountability?You have nothing to complain about.
> You Utahans keep voting these corrupt slimeball Republicans in office. They've taken our stream access. They want to take our public lands and waste millions of tax payers dollars to do it. They hand out our tax dollars to their buddys(Benson)like its candy. Yet you guys keep casting your votes soley based upon if the candidate has an R next to their name or not.
> In Utah Ted Bundy could run against a Democratic and win by a landslide just because he has an R next to his name.


There are pros and cons to each party.

Going the D route though could end up bad too.

It is really lose/lose situation as far as politics and hunting go.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Crony capitalism is party agnostic. I've known many dishonest dems


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Crony capitalism is party agnostic. I've known many dishonest dems


But here in Utah, it is without question a majority of public'ns that are the problem. Shurtleff, Swallow, Ivory, Peay, Benson, etc. etc. Do we have some bad lefties? no doubt, but they pale in comparison to the before mentioned, and the problems brought on by these folks.

I'm a centrist that cross draws both directions, there are many a lefty bunny buggar org that dislikes me just as much as righty "conservation orgs".

While there are certainly some similarities when it comes to the cronyism. Those that align themselves with the Utah republican party, and specifically those that are insurgent within it(tea baggers), that are by far the biggest problem. And when it comes to those allegiances and sportsmen, one need look no further than the last 20 years of wildlife declines, tag reductions, unconstitutional stream access removals, the rise of big money "conservation orgs", etc. etc. to see what these kinds of politics have brought us......our own demise......

Its not conservatism verses liberalism, but rather the particular people claiming to be "conservatives" in these particular cases. Center right and center left ideologies have far more in common than most realize, it is not these ideologies that are the problem. It is the extremists hiding behind these monikers that are the ultimate problem, left or right, and here in Utah, its those to the right of center that have distinguished themselves.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> There are pros and cons to each party.
> 
> Going the D route though could end up bad too.
> 
> It is really lose/lose situation as far as politics and hunting go.


agreed!

when i lived in louisiana we had an election for governor that had some poor choices. the Dems put up a twice elected crook that screwed the state out of millions. the Republicans put up a grand wizard from the KKK. Sadly, the election was close. All i remember is that no matter who you voted for, everyone lost. it's sad when the lesser of two evils running for office is Edwin Edwards. He got the office and was later sent to country club prison for fraud, extortion and racketeering. Btw, he's now out and running for congress. Maybe David Duke could throw his hat in the ring too for old time sake.

95% of politicians have a special place in hell reserved for them.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's today's story.

http://www.sltrib.com/opinion/2299046-155/editorial-utah-spends-another-12-million


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

FOX GUARDING THE HEN HOUSE? The entire State needs an independent AUDIT. I love my State. 70 years I'am still here. But Being tax to death ain't good . Gas Tax is a comin. I Think it's Crap. Property Taxes R killing people. I though that the 14 TRILLLLLLLON dollars was poze to pay for ROADS and BRIDGES.. Light Rail And UTA story last nights news. 20 Per cent of profits from ticket sales. The other 80 per cent profit from Sales Tax. 
Stick Heads Back in the Sand.!! we have curtain around the STATE! HOLLY COW!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

they are ok with raising "fees" on everything but just as long as they don't call it a tax the sheep in this state won't catch on.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

"The wolf has yet to recover on "a significant portion of its range," as required under the law to warrant a delisting."
I hope the traditional range they want to restore the wolf to includes the part of Maryland that has been made Washington DC. and the part the pilgrims bought for $24


----------

